# Installing on Chromebook



## arnsong (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm running into a bit of a snag when trying to install FreeBSD 10.2 on my Dell Chromebook 13 (Intel Core i3) using the amd64 memory stick image on an SD card. 

I'm able to get to the BSD boot options menu screen, then when it comes time to actually boot the system hangs at the "Booting..." message.  I have tried the default config, along with disabling ACPI support and also trying to boot into safe mode.  All have the same result.  

Any help would be wonderful. Thanks!

-Arnold


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, I fear that some quirks are needed to allow FreeBSD boot/run in your Dell Chromebook 13 "Lulu" [1].

See PR 204916 for some details.

[1] https://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 28, 2016)

I know nothing about Chromebook but I would think any hardware that targets a specific operating system and environment would have difficulties of some sort with a different one.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2016)

Indeed I forgot to mention the Chromebook ARM wiki page:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Chromebook

Only for information purposes: 


> Google Chromebooks are boards that are supported at an unknown level or currently in the works.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you tried 10.3 and/or 11.0 yet? It's quite possible the issues have already been resolved.


----------



## pedritin (Mar 21, 2018)

Greetings I have a Chromebook Samsung XE500C13 which I can not access because it was damaged the operating system would like to know if FreeBSD could install without entering the shell of Chrome. I would like you to give me the steps to follow for your installation


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2018)

FreeBSD doesn't install anything by default. Not even a graphical environment. 

I suggest you start by reading the handbook: Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD


----------

